# 05 Pathfinder Timing Chain Repairs?



## tycoonrp (Sep 19, 2005)

Can anyone advice me when do I need my timing chain service? Until I hear an obvious chain noise/loose? The truck is running normal and I am not hearing anything abnormal from the engine. Mileage: 93,000

Nissan dealer recommended that I need timing chain repairs and the cost is $1110. The price is insane. 

Thank you.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Why ? The Sentra GA chains last till 200+k approx, only need an upper tensioner at 150k approx
I think the SR20's are better.

yes, when it starts making noise then fix it !!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I think there were issues on some VQ40DE's (timing chain) Might call a local dealer (Serv. Dept) with your vin to see if there are any recalls or issues etc, but if your not hearing anything I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## tycoonrp (Sep 19, 2005)

IanH said:


> Why ? The Sentra GA chains last till 200+k approx, only need an upper tensioner at 150k approx
> I think the SR20's are better.
> 
> yes, when it starts making noise then fix it !!!


The dealer mentioned the upper tensioner is worn out. The service would be free of charge had my warranty had not been expired. They also mentioned that this part is not in recall.

Thank you.


----------



## tycoonrp (Sep 19, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> I think there were issues on some VQ40DE's (timing chain) Might call a local dealer (Serv. Dept) with your vin to see if there are any recalls or issues etc, but if your not hearing anything I wouldnt worry about it.


I will call multiple Nissan dealers to find out if I get same results whether my Pathfinder has any recalls or not.

Thank you.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

tycoonrp said:


> Can anyone advice me when do I need my timing chain service? Until I hear an obvious chain noise/loose? The truck is running normal and I am not hearing anything abnormal from the engine. Mileage: 93,000
> 
> Nissan dealer recommended that I need timing chain repairs and the cost is $1110. The price is insane.
> 
> Thank you.


Yeah, the VQ40DE engines have this enfamous issue. 

You should get it done ASAP, as the oil filter may not catch all the hard particles floating in the oil. Timing chains should last the life of the engine. AFAIK, this should be a final fix and shouldn't have to swap the chain again. @ the dealer, I asked what caused the problem. He tells me they tightened it a little too much at the factory. So why they didn't correct this earlier...? only thing I can think of is... like the government... cash grab.

I've had mine replaced @ 30000km at the cost of $1500 paid by Nissan. It usually sounds normal under idle, but when under a slight load, you'll start to hear something @ 1200rpm.

You're actually getting a deal as it usually averages @ $1500. Should get it done at the dealer as it is a PITA job to do and you'll be driving a loaner for about 4 days. 

It is not under recall as it is NOT a safety issue, unlike the present Toyota recalls on supposed gas pedals sticking, Prius brake problems and now a possible Corolla steering wandering @ high speeds.


----------



## tycoonrp (Sep 19, 2005)

NPath said:


> Yeah, the VQ40DE engines have this enfamous issue.
> 
> You should get it done ASAP, as the oil filter may not catch all the hard particles floating in the oil. Timing chains should last the life of the engine. AFAIK, this should be a final fix and shouldn't have to swap the chain again. @ the dealer, I asked what caused the problem. He tells me they tightened it a little too much at the factory. So why they didn't correct this earlier...? only thing I can think of is... like the government... cash grab.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------

